# Coco Pebbles For Adoption



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

It is with a very sad heart that we have decided to put CP up for adoption. Our lifestyle doesn't allow for CP to get very much out of cage time and shamefully there are days where she has to stay locked up. We don't believe this is fair to her so we want to offer her to another home where she can get the time she deserves. Please email me if you want to give CP a home.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Have you considered Pigeon Pants? PT Member Boni Fossan custom makes PGWear that makes it really easy and fun to have your bird out and about in the house with you a lot! Here's a link: http://www.birdwearonline.com/index.html


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

Elizabethy said:


> Have you considered Pigeon Pants? PT Member Boni Fossan custom makes PGWear that makes it really easy and fun to have your bird out and about in the house with you a lot! Here's a link: http://www.birdwearonline.com/index.html


Poop isn't the problem, and I've gotten PGWear for CP. The problem is that we can't provide CP with the time she needs. It's not fair to CP to locked up for days at a time.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh Elaina I am sooooo sorry to hear this news - I know this is a heartbreaking decision you've made. I'm sure a good home will be found here - CP is SUCH a doll baby! {{{{hugs}}}} to you and give CP a snuggle for me too.


----------



## tboy1403 (Oct 9, 2008)

i would be willing to give CP a home. i am planning on getting other pigeons and he would be with them. i live in alabama though


----------



## rosatto (Jul 16, 2008)

*pigdie luv*




feathered_love said:


> It is with a very sad heart that we have decided to put CP up for adoption. Our lifestyle doesn't allow for CP to get very much out of cage time and shamefully there are days where she has to stay locked up. We don't believe this is fair to her so we want to offer her to another home where she can get the time she deserves. Please email me if you want to give CP a home.


Hello,

I live in Monroe, Louisiana and would be willing to give her a good home. My husband and I love pigeons and we recently lost a pet.

Thanks,

Camille


----------



## rosatto (Jul 16, 2008)

I live in Louisiana and would love to adopt CP.

Where do you live?

Camille


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

pretty pigeon


----------

